# Algenfarn wirklich ein 'Algenfresser'?



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade bei Eby einen Artikel (Pflanze) ausgemacht der als "__ Algenfresser" deklariert wird. Hat jemand mit diesem sogenannten __ Algenfarn Erfahrungen gesammelt?
* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruss Cyprinus


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo,

den __ Algenfarn kenne ich gut, aber was da bei Ebay steht ist wieder einmal reiner Blödsinn. Als erstes: ihren deutschen Namen 'Algenfarn' hat die Pflanze nicht bekommen weil sie Algen frisst, sondern weil sie in Symbiose mit einer winzigen Algenart lebt. Die Alge befindet sich in den Zellen des Farns und hilft bei der Photosynthese.

Zweitens: Azolla saugt keine Algen aus und ernährt sich auch nicht von ihren Aminosäuren. Die Pflanze tritt mit den Algen in Nahrungskonkurrenz um die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe (vor allem um die Phosphate). Damit unterscheidet sich das Prinzip der Wirksamkeit gegen Algen nicht von allen anderen Wasserpflanzen: sie sollen schneller als die Algen wachsen und denen die Nährstoffe entziehen. Das tun auch sämtliche Unterwasserpflanzen, und sie beschatten obendrein nicht den Teich.

Drittens: Azolla wächst bei warmen Temperaturen irrsinnig schnell. Sie bedeckt das Becken mit einer dichten lichtundurchlässigen Schicht und darunter gehen dann die Algen ein - zusammen mit allen anderen Pflanzen die unter der Schicht leben und denen damit das lebensnotwendige Licht abgeschnitten ist. Azolla ist eine schöne Pflanze, aber man muss sie täglich ausdünnen, sonst macht sie dir alles kaputt. Wenn die Pflanze in den Teich gelangt und der Sommer ist warm, dann gerät sie vollkommen ausser Kontrolle. Es ist dann praktisch nicht mehr möglich den Bestand zu reduzieren. Was man mühsam mit dem Kescher heraus fängt, das wächst in wenigen Stunden wieder nach. Also: im Kübel ist die Pflanze okay, aber im Teich besser Finger davon lassen.

Viertens: Azolla ist eine tropische Pflanze. Hin und wieder überwintern Sporen bei mir im Gewächshaus. Dass sie im Freien bei uns überleben könnten, halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

Fünftens: Goldfische lieben den Algenfarn. Wenn Du Goldfische im Teich hast, dann wird die Pflanze weggefressen bevor sie wachsen kann. Meistens sind bei einem Algenproblem auch Fische im Teich vorhanden.

Fazit: der Artikel erzählt Stuss. Überprüf lieber das Substrat in Deinem Teich und pflanz viele Unterwasserpflanzen. Die lassen das Licht durch und sind auch Konkurrenten für die Algen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo Werner danke für die prompte Antwort bin sowieso schon dabei meinen Bachlauf zum Pflanzenfilter auszubauen, und den dann ganz ohne "Wunderpflanzen" zu bepflanzen. Vielleicht mach ich ja mal demnächst ein paar Bilder, sofern das Wetter mal besser wird

Gruss Carsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

*re*

hallo
ich kannte __ Azolla caroliniana bisher als Feenmoos.
__ Algenfarn und Algenkiller klingt natürlich viel populistischer 8) 
auf die Idee es zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen 8) 
bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.
So ziemlich mit  jedem Kauf einer Wasserpflanze 
im Baumarkt. 
schleppt man sich Azolla caroliniana mit ein !
wenn Du im Frühjahr bei einem "Dehner-Besuch" Deinen Finger in ein Becken steckst ,
Ihn schön feucht hälst und zu Hause im Teich abspülst
hast Du Deine Grundaustattung von Azolla caroliniana.
Ich impfe meinen Teich  auch jedes Jahr damit 
o.k. nicht von DEHNER  8)  8) 
die Wirkprinzipen sind wie (wie Werner schon beschrieb)

Abschattung und Stickstoffverzehr.

Das funktioniert im gewünschten Rahmen aber

        nur 

-wenn der Teich baulich geeignet ist Feenmoos permanent abzufischen 
-Du bereit bist , Zeit und Lust dazu hast
und
das die eingelagerten Nährstoffe im Feenmoos 
nicht über Goldfischkacke wieder in den Kreislauf zurückkommen !

den GLEICHEN Effekt kannst Du aber auch mit
Wasserlinse / Lemna minor
und vielen anderen Pflanzen erreichen.

Einlagerung,Abbau der Nährstoffe durch Pflanzen und deren 
Entfernung aus dem System

http://www.aquarien-center.de/Azolla_caroliniana.htm

*KEIN ZAUBERMITTEL
*nicht Skimmergerecht
*sonst ganz nett anzuschauen

detaliert auf die "Werbung" einzugehen 
lohnt fast nicht.
zu mal ich dem Verkäufer nicht zu nahe treten will ,
vielleicht ist es einer von UNS  
außerdem hat er ja auch andere Pflanzen im Angebot !

zum  "Aminosäuren-fressen"  fiel mir noch DAS Zitat ein:
(völlig zusammenhangslos !)
"Ich schwöre bei Gott, manche Aminosäureverbindungen haben mehr Intelligenz als die meisten Menschen, die mir hier tagtäglich über den Weg laufen. Respektive fahren."

von diesem nettem Herrn :
http://www.kups.de/Weisheit/Volltreffer/Samstage/samstage.html


ab 5 D-Mark incl Versand 
würde ich lieber meinen Finger feucht halten.......


 8)  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und brauche dringend Infos für Unterwasserpflanzen. Ich habe bereits eine Seerose in meinem Teich und im letzten Jahr eine Randbepflanzung gesetzt. Jetzt habe ich bei Euch gelesen, dass sich Algen durch Unterwasserpflanzen reduzieren lassen. Ich will das Rad nicht neu erfinden, deshalb gleich meine Frage an die Profis: Welche schöne, unkomplizierte Unterwasserpflanze wäre am besten geeignet?

Viele algige Grüße
Ursula


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und brauche dringend Infos für Unterwasserpflanzen. Ich habe bereits eine Seerose in meinem Teich und im letzten Jahr eine Randbepflanzung gesetzt. Jetzt habe ich bei Euch gelesen, dass sich Algen durch Unterwasserpflanzen reduzieren lassen. Ich will das Rad nicht neu erfinden, deshalb gleich meine Frage an die Profis: Welche schöne, unkomplizierte Unterwasserpflanze wäre am besten geeignet?

Viele algige Grüße
Ursula


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

*re*

schau mal hier:
http://www.gartenzentrum.ch/5uberuns/archiv/wasserpflanzen_zonen.htm#Flachwasserzone

bei den UW-Pflanzen
kommt es natürlich auch auf die Gegebenheiten an Deinem Teich an
Tiefe,Wasserbewegung,Belichtung,Substrat,Wasserwerte,Besatz

welche Pflanzen sich wirklich etablieren ,
weiß man meist erst nach ein paar Jahren .
Prinzip: Versuch und Irtum 8) 

hier eine Auswahl 
von den Meisten findest Du Bilder im Album
bei Werner die Originale 8) 


Callitriche palustris
__ Wasserstern

Ceratophyllum demersum
__ Hornblatt
 
Crassula recurva
__ Nadelkraut

Eleocharis acicularis
Nadelsimse

Elodea canadensis
__ Wasserpest

Hippuris vulgaris
Tannenwedel

Myriophyllum
__ Tausendblatt

Potamogeton crispus (u.a.Potamogeton-arten)
__ Laichkraut

Ranunculus aquatilis
Wasser-Hahnenfuss

Stratiotes aloides
__ Wasseraloe

Richtig funktionieren tut 8)  es 
wenn Du nach ein paar Jahren die etablierten Unterwasserpflanzen regelmässig  dezimieren kannst und auf diese Art die eingelagerten Nährstoffe
aus dem Teich bekommst.

schönen Tag
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

also der Teich steht sonnig. An der tiefsten Stelle ist er 1,60 m. Durch einen Wasserfall ist Bewegung im Teich. Fische, die ich nicht füttere, sind ein paar Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen. Durchmesser ca. 8 m.

Ändert sich durch diese Angaben Deine Liste? Wieviel Sorten soll ich nehmen, oder sage mir doch einfach die schönste Art, die ich auch gut wieder herausfischen kann, ohne männliche Hilfe. 

Gruß Ursula


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

*Re: re*

@Ursula

ist ja doch eher ein "richtiger" Teich ! 8) 
"Wasserfall" klingt ja bedrohlich ! 
da sollte ja auch eine Pumpe und ein Filter dran sein ?

hier ein paar Erläuterungen
die meisten Pflanzen kannst  Du auch im Album sehen

___________________________________________

Ceratophyllum demersum
__ Hornblatt
http://www.aquarianer.at/p_gemeineshornkraut.php
super Zehrer , leicht zu händeln
ich hab immer einige Stängel mit Draht zu einem "Strauß" gebunden
und versenkt ,heute wuchert alles zu 
(fast)
 
Crassula recurva
__ Nadelkraut
sehr empfehlenswert ! macht bei entsprechendem Schnitt
schöne "Unterwasserwiesen"

Eleocharis acicularis
Nadelsimse
bei klarem Wasser nett anzuschaun

Elodea canadensis
__ Wasserpest
wächst am Anfang meist wie wild, bei Nährstoffarmut später eher schwach
im Teich leicht zu händeln , zur Teichpflege empfehlenswert

Hippuris vulgaris
Tannenwedel
sollte immer dabei sein

Myriophyllum
__ Tausendblatt
nett bei klarem Wasser

Potamogeton crispus (u.a.Potamogeton-arten)
__ Laichkraut 20 Arten in Mitteleuropa !
sehr empfehlenswert,schöne Unterwasserpflanzen

Ranunculus aquatilis
Wasser-Hahnenfuss
macht im Mai nette "Kirschblüten" auf den Teich
im Sommer eher unauffällig 

Stratiotes aloides
__ Wasseraloe
eher eine Mimose am Teich , Wasserhärte,und ph-Wert müssen stimmen
ansonsten ist Frust vorprogrammiert !

Trotzdem kann Dir Keiner das "Risiko" abnehmen
aber in DEM Fall hilft viel ,wirklich viel !

vielleicht gibt es in Deiner Nähe jemand
der Wasserpflanzen ausdünnen muss.

ansonsten die einschlägig bekannten Händler kontaktieren 


schönen Abend

ach ja ,auch wenn´s nervt 
ICH empfehle auch __ Teichlinse und Feenmoos ,die kosten fast nix,
außer bei ebay

 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank - nehmen wir mal an, ich habe alle Pflanzen ausgesucht nun meine Frage: Wieviel von jeder Sorte sollte ich nehmen und wie soll ich sie pflanzen? Mit dem Topf versenken?

Gruß
Ursula


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2005)

*Re: re*



			
				Ursula schrieb:
			
		

> .........Wieviel von jeder Sorte sollte ich nehmen
> und
> wie soll ich sie pflanzen? Mit dem Topf versenken?
> ...........



Hallo 
zu 1
dafür gibt s keine Patentrezepte 
-so viel wie´s Dir gefällt ,.....jeder hat andere Vorstellungen
-kommt drauf an wie die Pflanzen aussehen
-kommt drauf an was sie kosten und wieviel Du investieren willst 

die Preise für Pflanzen scheinen ja auch der "Ölpreiskopplung" zu 
unterliegen.  

Du mußt ja nicht alle Heldentaten auf einmal vollbringen.  
auf jeden Fall immer mehrere Pflanzen einer Sorte
lieber eine Sorte weniger (später)

zu 2
kommt auf Dein Substrat an , wenn kein ordentlicher Grund vorhanden
ist musst Du ihn den Planzen mitgeben   

Pflanzen mit Würzelballen
entweder in die handelsüblichen Teichkörbe umpflanzen 
(ich habe die bei mir meist in der Höhe halbiert)
Einfach die Pflanzen in ein "Nest" setzen und mit Substrat bedecken
dafür würde ich heute nur noch Lavagranulat verwenden
das ist kantig und schwer genug um die Pflanzen zu halten
und sie stehen bis zum Anwachsen auf "hydro".
was den Meisten gut bekommt.

Du kannst natürlich auch so pflanzen





Reinschmeißen wird nix !!
wenn Du nicht gärtnermäßig pflanzen willst mußt Du an Land
pflanzen und vorsichtig versenken.

wenn Du keine Pflanzkörbe möchtest ,
kann man die Würzelballen zusammen mit ein paar Steichchen in Küchentücher einschlagen ,die durchwurzlen später leicht

zum Einbringen könnte man an die Töpfe oder Ballen  
2 oder besser 4 Ösen aus Bindedraht anbringen ,
einen Faden durchziehen 
und mit einem Helfer ,vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer ,
die Pflanze genau plazieren




zum Schluß den Faden einfach rausziehen 

keine erkennbare Geometrie entstehen lassen 
immer in Gruppen pflanzen
Platz zum Ausbreiten lassen !


__ Laichkraut,__ Wasserpest,__ Hornkraut usw.
(Pflanzen ohne Wurzelballen)
kannst Du auch zu lockeren Sträußen binden
und mit Steinchen beschwert versenken


nu mach mal...
schönes WE

ach ja,
einen hab ich noch.... 8) 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

